# Spain



## regan91 (May 5, 2011)

Hi,

was wondering anyone out there that can tell me if there are jobs available in spain for a social care worker??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

regan91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> was wondering anyone out there that can tell me if there are jobs available in spain for a social care worker??



Unless you are totally bilingual, are able to transfer your qualifications to Spanish equivalent, I'd say the short answer is no! - even then, to get in on an official level would be nigh on impossible

You may pick up some community care work amongst expats, but the pay is low, the hours are very irregular (you can have a client and do 12 hour shifts for a couple of weeks, then nothing for months - I know, I used to do it) and they like you to be able to at least speak Spanish, so that you can communicate with doctors, nurses, make appointments, pick up and understand prescriptions etc

Jo xxx


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

regan91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> was wondering anyone out there that can tell me if there are jobs available in spain for a social care worker??


can you speak spanish?


----------



## regan91 (May 5, 2011)

TheHendersons said:


> can you speak spanish?


Thanks Jojo,,

no i cant speak Spanish but i am willing to learn to speak it and learn it.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You should be looking on the employment sites relevant for Social Workers in Spain.

If you can't read the job advertisements for the posts, then you won't be eligible to do the job will you?

You need to be fluent in Spanish to do this type of work


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You might be able to get a job privately looking after an elderly British resident - try Age Concern España. But even then you'd be hard pushed to get by without reasonably fluent Spanish. These jobs often go to South American immigrants who can deal with local bureaucracy in their native language (plus they will work long hours for very low wages).

Best to start Spanish lessons a.s.a.p.and work really hard at it, THEN start looking for a job.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> You might be able to get a job privately looking after an elderly British resident - try Age Concern España. But even then you'd be hard pushed to get by without reasonably fluent Spanish. These jobs often go to South American immigrants who can deal with local bureaucracy in their native language (plus they will work long hours for very low wages).
> 
> Best to start Spanish lessons a.s.a.p.and work really hard at it, THEN start looking for a job.


I live in Estepona and any day of the week you will see the elderly and infirm being pushed along the paseo maritimo by their 'carers'.I would say they are 99% south american.Whilst I would never doubt their care ,I would not like to comment about their qualifications,legality or pay rate.5 euros per if they're lucky.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

amespana said:


> I live in Estepona and any day of the week you will see the elderly and infirm being pushed along the paseo maritimo by their 'carers'.I would say they are 99% south american.Whilst I would never doubt their care ,I would not like to comment about their qualifications,legality or pay rate.5 euros per if they're lucky.


FIVE EUROS??? I got slightly less than that!

Jo xxx


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> FIVE EUROS??? I got slightly less than that!
> 
> Jo xxx


I've got a few years to go yet but !!!!!!!!!!


----------

